# 50 amp transfer relay



## chaz58 (Oct 11, 2011)

I have a 08 Fleetwood Discovery. I plugged into 50 amp service in Charlotte Motor Speedway and nothing happened (no tv,microwave etc.). I'm assuming since the generator and the inverter works that I have a transfer relay that has went bad? Anyone with any experience with this issue? Where is the transfer box?

Thanks in advance

Chaz58


----------



## LEN (Oct 11, 2011)

Don't know much about the Fleetwood Discovery but on most of the motor homes the transfer switch is in the power cord bay. It is the first place the power cord goes. Should be a box about 8-10" by  8-10" by 2-3" and 3 power wires going to it, one from shore, gen, and out to the RV main power breaker box. IF you hook to shore power and nothing, slap it that may cause it to switch. *WITH ALL POWER OFF*  by off I mean unplugged and gen off, you can take the cover off and see if it is fried. Sometimes they just stick for no good reason.

LEN


----------



## vanole (Oct 11, 2011)

Chaz,

Besides the transfer switch which is a good place to start looking for your problem, does your coach have a EMS (energy management system)?  A neighbor down the street 07 Dscovery has and EMS system as standard equipment.  If you have the EMS did you see any codes?

Jeff


----------



## chaz58 (Oct 14, 2011)

vanole
I have the ems system but have no code it just says off. Think I'll call Tom Johnson's and have a tech look at it, I hate doing that since labor is so expensive and I'm pretty handy with tools. Thanks for the reply

Len

As usual my coach isn't like everyone's can't find the transfer relay, I have a junction box where the shore power connects, any other advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## vanole (Oct 14, 2011)

Chaz58,

Not sure who Winnebago uses for their EMS but my Monaco product utilizes a Progressive Industries.

With no juice going to it it should have no display.

Why I brought it up is that if the EMS detects an issue or supposed issue it won't let power from the pole into the unit. So you may have had a power pole issue and the EMS did what its supposed to.  Codes you could see on mine are:

E0- Normal
E1- Reverse Polarity
E2- Open Ground
E3- Line 1 High Voltage
E4- Line 1 Low Voltage
E5- Line 2 High Voltage
E6- Line 2 Low Voltage
E7- Line Frequency High
E8- Line Frequency Low
E9- data Link Down
E10- Replace Surge

Which TJ you go to Concord or Marion?

Len and I both have Monaco products and ours sit in the power cord comparment mounted at least mine on the back wall of that compartment and their is a sticker on it indicating what it is.  You might want to look in your coaches documentation and it might have a picture or a small pamphlet with a picture showing you what it looks like.

Jeff


----------



## chaz58 (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. I had a technician from Tom Johnson's Concord check it out and he could'nt find anything wrong with the coach. I have since came home and plugged the coach up and everything works fine. I guess my ems was doing what it was suppose to do, evidently I had bad shore power at the track. Thanks for everyone's reply. By the way I'm out $105.00 to be told nothing was wrong, I guess that's the price you pay for a little piece of mind.


----------



## H2H1 (Oct 23, 2011)

$105.00 is better than having no major problems than would have cost you arm and a leg. $105 is high, but I would take it and be happy.


----------



## Pancanbob (Oct 23, 2011)

Hi, Chaz58
You may want to think about getting a Surge Guards or Surge Protector.
They plug in between your RV and the power source.... they also can tell you if the power coming in low or high, or reversed
They have them for 30 and 50 Amp plugs 
Just Google  "RV surge protector"
Take care


----------



## vanole (Oct 23, 2011)

Chaz58,

You hit the nail on the head concerning the silver lining.  EMS was doing its thing as advertised.

Jeff


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2011)

i agree ,, u can't always depend on what the pedistal has ,, most are miss wired anyways ,, i always ck and make sure before  i plug in ,, unless it is a place i have stayed at before ,, and i "know all is ok" ,, at Pirate Land in Myrlte Beach ,, i have found out that they have booster pumps for the fresh water supply ,, and they kick them in on big weekends and high demand months ,, my gauge on my regulator at one time registered over 150 lbs pressure on the fresh water line ,, but i was also close to one of the booster pumps ,, but i can imagine what can happen if others are not aware of it  ,, it is
always is better to be safe and know ,, then not worry about it


----------

